# Kitten Sleeping Alot



## sarah_anne (Sep 17, 2013)

Do kittens go through phases where they sleep a lot? Our 3-month-old kitten, Cleopatra, has been sleeping all day. She normally is playful all morning, sleeps, gets playful again, sleeps, gets playful, eat, sleeps. But not today, just sleeping.

While it is a welcome break from her usual trouble-making, it does give me pause. I thought maybe she is having a growth spurt and is sore and tired. I've heard that happens to kids, right? Does it happen with kittens, as well?

Anyway, I am too worried yet. It's just been today, but I thought I would get your input. When should I start to be concerned?


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd keep an eye on her it is kinda off for a baby to be quiet. She could have just ran herself ragged the past couple of days and be zonked. Is she having regular drinks and eating normally. If so then I wouldn't be too worried but just watch how she goes. If she doesn't change and your still worried in a couple of days take her to the vets for a check up if you can.


----------



## sarah_anne (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks.

She seems back to her usual self today. Running and playing and whatnot.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Good to hear! She must have needed to recharge


----------



## Pushkabounce (Nov 6, 2012)

I read somewhere once that kittens grow only during their sleep. I don't know how true it is, if at all but I always had it in the back of my mind to let my kittens sleep whenever they wanted to and I did notice that they went through stages of sleeping more and then stages of hardly having anything more than light naps.

They are a year now and still go through phases. Today is a light napping day, too much things to do and destroy now the Christmas decs are up!!


----------



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm glad she is back to her normal self. When I was younger I bottle fed a kitten (one of 2) that we found in a barn. As he grew, he would sleep just all the time, he wouldn't even play with his brother. My mother is a nurse, so she had a stethoscope, and I grew up using it to pretend play doctor with our pets. Because of this, I had a pretty good idea of what a normal cat's heart sounds like. His was not normal. We took him to the vet, and the vet actually said he was fine until we asked him to listen again, and then my little kitten was diagnosed with a very high level heart murmur. He ended up passing away a few months after that. So, even though it probably isn't anything, it would be worth making sure your vet takes an extra minute to listen to her heart the next time you go in. I think that sometimes just because they listen, they aren't really listening (they are people too, subject to being distracted by anything and everything), so make sure you bring it up!


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, spells of sleeping more or less (the less ones will be FUN for you, lol) are pretty normal with kittens, just like with humans. If it is a big shift, or doesn't right itself on its own within a week or so (I know you said it's already better), then I'd give the vet a call.


----------

